# Your rats' favourite food?



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Just what the title says, really. Just wondering what your rat's favourite nibbles are? 

I'm only curious because I've noticed a decided difference between my two boys, AC loves a bit of uncooked pasta, whereas DC will only eat the odd bit, AC will grab as much as he can and take it to his private stash, which he guards jealously.

DC, however, LOVES a leafy green, whether it's kale, a bit of basil, spinach etc... Honestly, it's like a drug to him! I've even seen him lying on his pile of kale and eating it from under him to stop AC getting to it. It's a wasted effort, though, because AC won't touch leafy greens and I even caught him trying to throw DC's salad out of the cage last night!

So, do your longtails have any definite favourites, or any foods they clearly despise?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My lot love chicken and the bones and egg.
In fact they love most fresh/cooked foods.


----------



## AmyLouisee (Jan 12, 2013)

My two older boys Love boiled egg 

Makes my room a bit smelly but well worth it


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine love lots but they really love tuna, chicken on the bone, yoghurt, pasta with sauce.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine go mad for chicken Applaws and bread with oil. Oh and chicken bones and greens and their usual food.

They all love everything, mine are not a fussy lot!


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine love a bit of pasta and sauce too, and carrots, they're a bit mad for carrots. I've seen them playing tug of war with a chicken bone too. They like most of their veggies, but they won't touch cauliflower, when I gave them some I found it all piled up in poop corner, far away from the tasty nom noms!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

mine go mad for yoghurt. they love most fruit and veg. half the boys go crazy for mealworms. they all love monkey nuts, dog treats dried and cooked pasta. they really dont like carrots.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Mine go crazy for breadsticks. And rice crispies omg they would do anything for rice crispies!  and rice, and cucumber, and blackberries, and mushrooms, and shreddies... The list is endless


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

our ratties love cut up mini cooked sausages  thats there fav but like a lot of things really


----------



## Pentoon (Mar 23, 2013)

I never realised it before, but rats are as varies in their taste as people! AC loves yoghurt and plain cereal, but DC won't touch either. Might have to try them with a meal worm or two


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine are a bit like me - they love their "junk food" (anything they can have in small quantities, such as juicy chicken or cheese). If I put kale or spring greens in their dish they will check it out then look at me, "anything else mum?" rather than wolf it straight down. It will however be gone after a few hours so they aren't too fussy, luckily.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I don't have rats, but I have mice and they eat the same foods. Mine love oats, cornflakes, and really tiny cashew nut crumbs or cashew nut butter. I'm a vegan so I prefer to give them high-protein snacks (as a treat) that I would eat myself.

They don't seem keen on very many types of fruit/veg, I'm thinking about trying them with freeze dried berries because they aren't as moist.

These are the ones: Freeze-Dried Fruit - HealthySupplies.co.uk. Buy Online.
(human food store, but loads of stuff that rodents can eat)


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine get bored of whatever treat I have for them after a day or so ... so nothing is a favourite... spoiled brats


----------

